# BMW Team RLL heads to Indianapolis Motor Speedway for second half of the USCC season.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Something old and new is up next for BMW Team RLL when it comes to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway (US) to contest round seven of the 2014 United SportsCar Championship (USCC) on a circuit that combines part of the legendary speedway and a newly revised infield road course.

The "Brickyard Grand Prix" was part of the GRAND-AM series from 2012, so Bill Auberlen (US) and John Edwards (US) have raced there twice, but the revised circuit effectively means this year's event will be brand new for everyone at BMW Team RLL. Auberlen again will share duties with Andy Priaulx (GB) in the number 55 BMW Z4 GTLM while Edwards will race the number 56 car together with Dirk Müller (DE).

Auberlen and Priaulx are in a tie with two other drivers for second place in the USCC drivers' rankings, 19 points behind the lead. Edwards and Müller stand fifth in the driver points. In the manufacturers' championship, BMW is currently third, ten points behind the lead.

The original Indy road course hosted the United States Grand Prix from 2000 to 2007. The 2.439-mile, 14-turn revised Indy road course was finished this year and was first used on 10th May for the new "IndyCar Grand Prix of Indianapolis". The "Brickyard Grand Prix" will take the green flag at 17:45 ET Friday, 25th July.

*Bobby Rahal (Team Principal BMW Team RLL):*
"I think Indianapolis Motor Speedway has done a fantastic job with the new road racing circuit.The IndyCar race was great and I feel that the IMSA race will be equally as good. It has some interesting corners in the infield, but certainly the front straightaway is very, very long. It's going to be a tough race for us but we'll keep pushing and see what we get."

*Bill Auberlen (Number 55 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"It's been a tough couple of races recently and Indy will not be any easier. Our top speed deficit was obvious at Mosport. Both Andy and I have to focus to make every lap count and put a stint together that keeps the number 55 car as high up the order as we can."

*Andy Priaulx (Number 55 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"Indy will be another new challenge for me, as this is a track that I have not driven before. So far my race preparations for the previous races have worked out ok, so I will not change this process. I am very conscious that, since coming back from Le Mans, Corvette have been pretty much untouchable, so we need to hope that soon we can close this gap and stay in the fight for the championship. Bill and I will keep pushing to keep the title fight alive."

*John Edwards (Number 56 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"I saw my first ever F1 race at Indy and that was a big part of getting me into racing. I think the new layout will help the BMW Z4 GTLM since it adds some cornering where we would have been flat out otherwise. We put a good race together in Mosport, but lacked a little bit of pace to the frontrunners, but there have been some Balance of Performance changes since then so we will see how that affects the racing this weekend. Although Dirk and I had some bad luck in a couple races early in the year, the championship is still very tight from P2 to P7, so we will be pushing harder than ever to move back up the standings."

*Dirk Müller (Number 56 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"Indy will be a new experience for me. I've never been to the 500 and I'm looking forward to seeing the home of the great race. We have reviewed video from the IndyCar race in May and will have to work hard for a good result as the track will certainly favour our competitors."


----------

